# Expectations



## Nanny (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi. I'm newish... I was diagnosed back in June with Type 2. Some metaformin woes - now I am on slow release. 

But....
I am baffled by the care and my expectations. I have seen the doctor once - to get my diagnosis. (Another menopausal ailment meant they took my blood). That was in June - I saw a nurse for bloods again in August. I got the result "fine" from calling the reception. 

Am I expecting too much? I have no idea what my blood sugar is / was / should be. If I should be measuring anything. I "internet"ted everything I know. I would have thought I would have had some dietary advice - something .. but it's just been, you have diabetes, it's really serious, lose your feet, off you go, goodbye.

I don't have a relationship with my doctor - before June the last time I saw one was 11 years ago - when I had a baby.

Is this standard or am I a fuss pot.


----------



## jaitkenhead (Nov 11, 2021)

It sounds as though you need a better working relationship with the diabetes nurses. Perhaps call the doctor again (is it  a GP or Diabetes Specialist?) and ask for the nurses email addresses, so that you can ask them questions directly and in particular get their insight into your blood sugar level diary (in whatever form you do it).


----------



## Moortt (Nov 11, 2021)

Very similar experience for me when I was diagnosed in July.

I was suffering some sleep apnea, doctor wanted to do a blood test before referral.  He called me up a week later and told me I had diabetes and threw a bunch of medication at me.   Very unempathetic, no explanation of the condition or what the medication was for.

I called back and asked to speak things through with a doctor and I was then contacted by the surgeries practice nurse and pharmacist.  Both actually spent some time talking me through things and going over the medication and what it was for - I was grateful for their time.

With my surgery you never speak to the same doctor twice so there is no opportunity to have a relationship with anyone.   I was referred to some online course for education but it's all pretty faceless and production like.

My advice from my experience is get the NHS app and link it to your surgery, for me it was a simple online form to fill in.  That gave me access to my GP health care including all my blood test results so I've been able to see what things were like in July compared to November.   That's helped me feel much more informed and allowed me to prepare for the conversation I had with the doctor today.


----------



## Nanny (Nov 11, 2021)

jaitkenhead said:


> It sounds as though you need a better working relationship with the diabetes nurses. Perhaps call the doctor again (is it  a GP or Diabetes Specialist?) and ask for the nurses email addresses, so that you can ask them questions directly and in particular get their insight into your blood sugar level diary (in whatever form you do it).


I don't think it was a diabetes nurse. Just the practice one - same nurse who gives you a smear! 

It was just a GP. I had had a UTI and there was sugar in my pee - saw GP took bloods. Was checking a massive number of other things - thyroid, hormones, diabetes. Was given diagnosis by phone. That's the last time I saw GP in June. 

Was told look online - but online is telling me a have a team...


----------



## Nanny (Nov 11, 2021)

Moortt said:


> Very similar experience for me when I was diagnosed in July.
> 
> I was suffering some sleep apnea, doctor wanted to do a blood test before referral.  He called me up a week later and told me I had diabetes and threw a bunch of medication at me.   Very unempathetic, no explanation of the condition or what the medication was for.
> 
> ...


What NHS app? I tried one but I don't have a passport so can't access it.


----------



## Moortt (Nov 11, 2021)

Nanny said:


> What NHS app? I tried one but I don't have a passport so can't access it.


It's just called the NHS App, at least on Android.  You do need some sort of ID, I have a photo driving licence that I used.  You upload the picture of it, then take picture of your face - took about 5 mins to be validated and approved and that was at 8 pm at night. 

My GP also use a system called Patient Access, this is what I used to order my repeat prescriptions (pre Type2 it was for my Asthma meds).   They just emailed me an access code for that and it also gives me access to my test results, you could see if your surgery does the same.


----------



## janw (Nov 11, 2021)

Our surgery uses SystmOnline where we can log in and order our meds etc, the surgery give you your access code and password as a letter, with instructions, though now it is saying there is a connected phone app called Airmid which we can download and use our normal log in to get access. I requested online to have access to my medical records, it was granted to me, even though I wasn't informed it had been agreed, but it became "clickable" the next day when I checked. It is good to see your results from your blood tests. I have a good team at my surgery, Dr did ring me when I was first diagnosed, but my diabetes nurse is lovely (she is also diabetic), the blood nurse is lovely (she's new and even tested my feet! Amazingly she lived to tell the tale, I hate having my feet touched!) and my COPD nurse is great - and she knows enough about diabetes so we can have the crossover conversations - as they do affect each other. It is good to use if your surgery is signed up with one. 
I am sorry you haven't received adequate information, that is sad. I got quite a bit myself, but have learned so much here from reading posts and asking questions, it has been a lifeline to me and I am so thankful for all the lovely people here. I~ hope you will find being here useful and rewarding too.


----------



## Nanny (Nov 11, 2021)

Moortt said:


> It's just called the NHS App, at least on Android.  You do need some sort of ID, I have a photo driving licence that I used.  You upload the picture of it, then take picture of your face - took about 5 mins to be validated and approved and that was at 8 pm at night.
> 
> My GP also use a system called Patient Access, this is what I used to order my repeat prescriptions (pre Type2 it was for my Asthma meds).   They just emailed me an access ahacode for that and it also gives me access to my test results, you could see if your surgery does the same.


Aha. It is probably the one I tried. I don't have any photographic id. No driving licence or passport - I know - but I'm not willing to fork out for a passport when I never need one. 

Your GP is way more fancy than mine. They have no internet anything - old fashioned phone. The pharmacy orders my repeat prescription for me.


----------



## Nanny (Nov 11, 2021)

janw said:


> Our surgery uses SystmOnline where we can log in and order our meds etc, the surgery give you your access code and password as a letter, with instructions, though now it is saying there is a connected phone app called Airmid which we can download and use our normal log in to get access. I requested online to have access to my medical records, it was granted to me, even though I wasn't informed it had been agreed, but it became "clickable" the next day when I checked. It is good to see your results from your blood tests. I have a good team at my surgery, Dr did ring me when I was first diagnosed, but my diabetes nurse is lovely (she is also diabetic), the blood nurse is lovely (she's new and even tested my feet! Amazingly she lived to tell the tale, I hate having my feet touched!) and my COPD nurse is great - and she knows enough about diabetes so we can have the crossover conversations - as they do affect each other. It is good to use if your surgery is signed up with one.
> I am sorry you haven't received adequate information, that is sad. I got quite a bit myself, but have learned so much here from reading posts and asking questions, it has been a lifeline to me and I am so thankful for all the lovely people here. I~ hope you will find being here useful and rewarding too.


Impressed with all the tech. Going to check my doctor's website but I'm pretty sure they don't have any of that stuff

I've found out loads myself. The problem isn't general info but probably just some reassurance I'm doing ok. The diabetes diagnosis was a big bombshell (I have weird issues about diabetes) and I've got other stuff, health-wise, happening too. It's just been alot.


----------



## janw (Nov 12, 2021)

oh, I just remembered, my surgery wanted photo ID too and I don't have any. I remember telling them quite firmly I'd been a patient there for over 20 years (just over 30 now!) - and with that that gave me the blinking log in letter! Don't mess with old ladies!!! lol
You have come to the right place for support and reassurance, help and guidance.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 12, 2021)

Well my NHS app does not give me any more access to my online information, than my GP System Online does! Not all surgeries allow the same access.
Even the after a week my Covid Booster is not showing on the NHS app.


----------



## Inka (Nov 12, 2021)

@Nanny Never take “fine” for an answer! Get the actual numbers for your blood test. The diabetes one will probably be the HbA1C test. Ask what result you got. If they say Fine, persist and tell them you want the actual number. Some receptionists seem to guard your health information like it’s nothing to do with you - it is.

Once you’ve got your HbA1C results (ask for the previous ones too) then you’ll be better informed as to how you’re getting on. If you come back to us and tell us, you’ll get good suggestions.

You ask if you should be testing your own blood sugar at home. That’s up to you, but if I was Type 2 (I’m Type 1) I would. It will provide you with very useful information about whether your diet is working for you. That will then allow you to improve your HbA1C.

Don’t worry about apps and stuff for now. Pick up the phone, have a pen and paper ready, and get your HbA1C results.


----------



## Robin (Nov 12, 2021)

grovesy said:


> Well my NHS app does not give me any more access to my online information, than my GP System Online does! Not all surgeries allow the same access.
> Even the after a week my Covid Booster is not showing on the NHS app.


Nobody’s is! Apparently the NHS App hasn’t been designed to cope with Covid Boosters! (are we surprised) and they’re going to have to do some tweaking to get it to show them.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 12, 2021)

Robin said:


> Nobody’s is! Apparently the NHS App hasn’t been designed to cope with Covid Boosters! (are we surprised) and they’re going to have to do some tweaking to get it to show them.


No I am not surprised in the least! I only downloaded a couple of weeks ago, that was a palaver in its self.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2021)

I was utterly gobsmacked when I managed to Register for the NHS App reasonably easily once Pete had taken a photo of my driving licence on his phone and remembered how to email me the photo so I could download it to the site - since at that time he was trying unsuccessfully to set up a Paypal account for the charity he is the Treasurer of and Paypal would not accept the photo of his ID even though it complied with their stated requirements.  He must have spent nearly 24hrs on the phone to their Helpline in total, over the month or so it took to set the account up.  They're bats - they want the Co Registration number - it doesn't have one cos it ain't a Co - so you give them its Registered Charity reg no, but it said it couldn't find that at Companies House (surprise surprise) hence chucked it out.  Again ......

I told him at one stage if he couldn't get it sorted soon I was going to leave him as the stress of listening to one side of these conversations and the resultant frustration was NBG to either my BP or BG !


----------



## grovesy (Nov 12, 2021)

I could not get the NHS app to recognise my driving licence photo, ended up using Passport.
Though I can't say it was worth the bother and hassle.


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 12, 2021)

I didn’t have to upload a photo to register on the app, it also shows both my Covid jabs and every lateral flow test I’ve ever done.  I think I only had to enter a few personal details. I did have to provide photo ID to register with the GP for ordering prescriptions online, I wonder if it links it all together?  Didn’t think it was that clever!  Also I had my Covid jabs in April and June and didn’t register on the app until September so maybe it just takes time for that to show up


----------



## Robin (Nov 12, 2021)

Sally71 said:


> I didn’t have to upload a photo to register on the app, it also shows both my Covid jabs and every lateral flow test I’ve ever done.  I think I only had to enter a few personal details. I did have to provide photo ID to register with the GP for ordering prescriptions online, I wonder if it links it all together?  Didn’t think it was that clever!  Also I had my Covid jabs in April and June and didn’t register on the app until September so maybe it just takes time for that to show up


I happened to read about the NHS App not being able to show boosters here, I looked because my son is off skiing in December, but I don’t think he'll get caught by the problem because its not 6 months since he had his main jabs. 








						Winter ski holidays in trouble as booster jabs won’t show on Covid app
					

There could be trouble in paradise as travellers could be refused entry to popular winter destinations after reports of the NHS app failing to record booster vaccinations.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## grovesy (Nov 12, 2021)

Sally71 said:


> I didn’t have to upload a photo to register on the app, it also shows both my Covid jabs and every lateral flow test I’ve ever done.  I think I only had to enter a few personal details. I did have to provide photo ID to register with the GP for ordering prescriptions online, I wonder if it links it all together?  Didn’t think it was that clever!  Also I had my Covid jabs in April and June and didn’t register on the app until September so maybe it just takes time for that to show up


My husband did not have to upload a photo to register the app a while ago but I only downloaded a few weeks ago and had to upload the photo. This must be a recent requirement, there is even a video to show what to do as part of the registration. When I was having trouble with the photo my other half thought I was going via some dodgy site, till he checked.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 12, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your rather less-than-comprehensive introduction to T2 

I think it has been a particularly difficult time to get a diagnosis, when the healthcare system has been so stretched, though unfortunately there were many similar tales before the pandemic.

For a good diabetes info starter, you could register for the Learning Zone, which has lots of modules you can work through. 

Additionally members here often recommend Gretchen Becker’s book T2 Diabetes, the first year, and Maggie Davey’s Letter


----------



## Nanny (Nov 13, 2021)

Inka said:


> @Nanny Never take “fine” for an answer! Get the actual numbers for your blood test. The diabetes one will probably be the HbA1C test. Ask what result you got. If they say Fine, persist and tell them you want the actual number. Some receptionists seem to guard your health information like it’s nothing to do with you - it is.
> 
> Once you’ve got your HbA1C results (ask for the previous ones too) then you’ll be better informed as to how you’re getting on. If you come back to us and tell us, you’ll get good suggestions.
> 
> ...


I did ask. They said that's all I have. I have never, ever been told a single number - I suppose that's why I'm so frustrated. I expected more - maybe it sounds like I'm right...


----------



## Nanny (Nov 13, 2021)

To add insult to injury - my cold is not a cold!!! It's blinking Covid - so self isolation starts - for me, husband and 11 year old. Teenager is Covid free - he's vaccinated and our link to the outside world!


----------



## Inka (Nov 13, 2021)

Nanny said:


> To add insult to injury - my cold is not a cold!!! It's blinking Covid - so self isolation starts - for me, husband and 11 year old. Teenager is Covid free - he's vaccinated and our link to the outside world!



Wishing you a swift recovery @Nanny Rest lots and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Burylancs (Nov 13, 2021)

Nanny said:


> Hi. I'm newish... I was diagnosed back in June with Type 2. Some metaformin woes - now I am on slow release.
> 
> But....
> I am baffled by the care and my expectations. I have seen the doctor once - to get my diagnosis. (Another menopausal ailment meant they took my blood). That was in June - I saw a nurse for bloods again in August. I got the result "fine" from calling the reception.
> ...


Yes you are expecting too much. The NHS is generally poor at handling new T2s. Its a well known saying that the 2 in Type 2 Diabetes stands for 2nd Class Citizen, usually denied the tools and information to do the job effectively.


----------



## Pattidevans (Nov 13, 2021)

@Nanny - you have been pointed to the learning zone (orange tab at the top of every page) and it's well worth looking there.  The main thing you haven't been told is that diet plays a huge part in controlling T2 and allied with that the ability to know how foods impinge on your blood sugars.  In order to know that you need a meter.  A fairly cheap one can be obtained from Spirit Healthcare for £12.99 and the test strips from the same manufacturer are £9.99 for 50.  If you test before your meal and at 2 hours afterwards then it enables you to choose foods which don't impinge too badly on your blood glucose,

Generally speaking all carbohydrates raise BG.  That is anything made with flour, so bread, pasta etc and any baked goods, rice, potatoes etc.  If you do one good thing for yourself it is to get that meter and use it!


----------



## Nanny (Nov 15, 2021)

Pattidevans said:


> @Nanny - you have been pointed to the learning zone (orange tab at the top of every page) and it's well worth looking there.  The main thing you haven't been told is that diet plays a huge part in controlling T2 and allied with that the ability to know how foods impinge on your blood sugars.  In order to know that you need a meter.  A fairly cheap one can be obtained from Spirit Healthcare for £12.99 and the test strips from the same manufacturer are £9.99 for 50.  If you test before your meal and at 2 hours afterwards then it enables you to choose foods which don't impinge too badly on your blood glucose,
> 
> Generally speaking all carbohydrates raise BG.  That is anything made with flour, so bread, pasta etc and any baked goods, rice, potatoes etc.  If you do one good thing for yourself it is to get that meter and use it!


The general info stuff I get. The learning zone stuff was fine - a bit slow but fine. Since diagnosis, I changed my diet big time - it wasn't bad to start. I have stopped eating any carb only food - no potatoes, pasta, rice, bread - no sugar at all. I have no gall bladder - removed 16 years ago so I can't eat much fat. No butter or oils or fruit for some reason. So it's lean meat and veggies only. Its boring and sad but doable.

I have lost just shy of 2 stone but need to stop losing weight as I'm in the healthy range. I have no idea how to maintain this diet and live with it.

I've changed lots of things on the physical stuff. But I haven't spoken to anyone since the diagnosis so I don't know if I've helped. I think tbh I'm struggling psychologically, I have lots physically happening to me - menopause and diabetes and waterworks problems all in the same big pot. It's all just alot. Hoped I would get even an iota of support - even just dealing with the physical stuff. But hate looking things up on the internet - just makes you so fearful and ashamed.

A meter might not help - might just feed into my obsessions - I need to be able to live with this - not on this state of panic.


----------



## Pattidevans (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi there

There is absolutely no reason to feel ashamed.  It's NOT your fault you have T2, whatever the gutter press says!


Nanny said:


> A meter might not help - might just feed into my obsessions - I need to be able to live with this - not on this state of panic.


Well, it is obviously up to you, but knowledge is power, especially in Diabetes.  If you test before each meal and at 2 hours after you will see what any particular food has done to your levels, which will enable you to cut it out, or just reduce the portion size until it's at a level where you can handle it, and which food you can eat freely.

I note you say that you had your gallbladder removed 16 years ago and therefore cannot eat fat.  Is this something you have discovered for yourself because you get indigestion/other side effects?  Or just something you've been told?  I ask because I had mine out in 1985 and it hasn't stopped me eating anything at all.  I love butter and good fats.  I'm not saying that will apply to everyone by any means.  Since having mine out I got rid of many of the nasty indigestion symptoms.  As we always say on here, we are all different


----------



## Nanny (Nov 16, 2021)

Pattidevans said:


> Hi there
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to feel ashamed.  It's NOT your fault you have T2, whatever the gutter press says!
> 
> ...





Pattidevans said:


> Hi there
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to feel ashamed.  It's NOT your fault you have T2, whatever the gutter press says!
> 
> ...


I had my gallbladder removed when my son was 5 weeks old. I developed gall stones during that pregnancy. The doctor thought it was gastric reflux. I was in agony and jaundiced. Worst decision of my life!
After my gallbladder was removed I suffered from diarrhea. It never went chronic diarrhea for 16 years - the only way I have found is not eating any fat, and consuming fibrous carbs - brown bread and porridge - no butter or milk - for breakfast. I think it soaks up the bile that causes the diarrhea.Oh what a lovely image!
Now, with diabetes, I have stopped carbs. I have found protein shakes can do similar. I did find metaformin impossible at first - it was so bad I couldn't leave the house! The slow release metaformin is acceptable. 

Thanks for the support. I'm just sad and feel that it's too much. I am a bit battered and bruised by life just now.


----------



## jaitkenhead (Nov 27, 2021)

Nanny said:


> I don't think it was a diabetes nurse. Just the practice one - same nurse who gives you a smear!
> 
> It was just a GP. I had had a UTI and there was sugar in my pee - saw GP took bloods. Was checking a massive number of other things - thyroid, hormones, diabetes. Was given diagnosis by phone. That's the last time I saw GP in June.
> 
> Was told look online - but online is telling me a have a team...


That doesn't sound satisfactory. Yes, they would check your general electrolytes as a general test. If I was you, I would insist on a meeting with either a GP specialising in diabetes care, or an Endrocrinologist.


----------



## Nanny (Nov 28, 2021)

Thank you everyone. It's helpful to hear I'm not taking this too seriously - that my expectations as not out of order. 

I am trying to see another GP about my diabetes - I have been unable to get vaccinations as my health records don't confirm I have diabetes. I'm not sure what the doctor has actually done - other than give me metaformin. 

I have very little faith or trust in doctors (from bad experiences) so it's hard to rely on them.


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 28, 2021)

Nanny said:


> Thank you everyone. It's helpful to hear I'm not taking this too seriously - that my expectations as not out of order.
> 
> I am trying to see another GP about my diabetes - I have been unable to get vaccinations as my health records don't confirm I have diabetes. I'm not sure what the doctor has actually done - other than give me metaformin.
> 
> I have very little faith or trust in doctors (from bad experiences) so it's hard to rely on them.


You should be able to get your vaccinations irrespective of the diabetes.


----------



## Windy (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi @Nanny, sorry to hear about the difficulties you're having with your GP surgery. Can you write the GP a letter asking for them to review your record to see if it's been flagged for diabetes? When I was diagnosed, the nurse updated my record with a code for diabetes mellitus (she had the code stuck on the wall on a post it note). 
If you're diabetic, you should be getting referrals for screening for your eyes, a three month appointment after diagnosis, yearly diabetes check ups, and be able to apply for free prescriptions as long as you're not solely diet controlled, which is sounds like you're not if you're on metformin. 
I also got a referral for a DESMOND course.

This is the sort of thing I'd be writing:
"Dear Dr X,
I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes on DATE, and was prescribed metformin. Since then I've seen no one about it.

I'm wondering if you can review my record to see if it's been coded that I'm diabetic, as I believe that there's extra appointments (eye screening, diabetic check ups, DESMOND courses, appointments with the diabetes nurse etc.) that I should be having, and I've not had any of them.
I'm also aware that as a person with diabetes mellitus, that I should be able to apply for free prescriptions, but I haven't done so, and probably won't be able to do so until it's formally on my record.
I'm concerned that I've fallen through the cracks and am missing out on care that would help me manage and control my diabetes better. I appreciate that you're all busy and that mistakes happen, but I was hoping you could check for me so that the extra care can be initiated. I'm keen to make changes to my diet and lifestyle to help with my diabetes, and it would be helpful for me to be put in touch with the relevant health professionals to discuss what this would involve.

Thanks in advance for your consideration, and thanks also for the hard work that you and your colleagues are doing, the pandemic must have added to your workload, I appreciate the good work that you are doing.

Yours sincerely, Nanny"



Hopefully it'll chivvy them into doing something. Best wishes, Sarah


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 28, 2021)

Windy said:


> Hi @Nanny, sorry to hear about the difficulties you're having with your GP surgery. Can you write the GP a letter asking for them to review your record to see if it's been flagged for diabetes? When I was diagnosed, the nurse updated my record with a code for diabetes mellitus (she had the code stuck on the wall on a post it note).
> If you're diabetic, you should be getting referrals for screening for your eyes, a three month appointment after diagnosis, yearly diabetes check ups, and be able to apply for free prescriptions as long as you're not solely diet controlled, which is sounds like you're not if you're on metformin.
> I also got a referral for a DESMOND course.
> 
> ...


Good example of a letter for anybody who feels they are missing out on follow up. Concise and polite.


----------



## Windy (Nov 28, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Good example of a letter for anybody who feels they are missing out on follow up. Concise and polite.


Thanks @Leadinglights , though I realise I forgot to mention foot care/assessments!
If anyone wants to use the letter, be my guest. Sarah


----------



## Nanny (Nov 28, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> You should be able to get your vaccinations irrespective of the diabetes.


I am quite low down the priority list without diabetes.


----------



## Nanny (Nov 28, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Good example of a letter for anybody who feels they are missing out on follow up. Concise and polite.


Thanks. Need to tweak as I'm in Scotland - we don't pay for prescriptions. What is DESMOND?


----------



## Nanny (Nov 28, 2021)

Nanny said:


> Thanks. Need to tweak as I'm in Scotland - we don't pay for prescriptions. What is DESMOND?


No DESMOND where I live - checked map.


----------



## Windy (Nov 28, 2021)

Oh, sorry to hear that @Nanny . I found one in Lothian NHS, but I'm guessing that isn't where you live.
This page on diabetes.org says it's everywhere in the UK https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/managing-your-diabetes/education so it might be worth hassling your GP surgery to see if something similar is offered. 
They do them online as well as in person, you may be able to get one one remotely, even if it's not physically near where you live.
Best wishes, Sarah


----------



## Nanny (Nov 28, 2021)

Windy said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that @Nanny . I found one in Lothian NHS, but I'm guessing that isn't where you live.
> This page on diabetes.org says it's everywhere in the UK https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/managing-your-diabetes/education so it might be worth hassling your GP surgery to see if something similar is offered.
> They do them online as well as in person, you may be able to get one one remotely, even if it's not physically near where you live.
> Best wishes, Sarah


I am in Lothian - Edinburgh actually. Looked up Desmond and it says closed due to covid!


Windy said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that @Nanny . I found one in Lothian NHS, but I'm guessing that isn't where you live.
> This page on diabetes.org says it's everywhere in the UK https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/managing-your-diabetes/education so it might be worth hassling your GP surgery to see if something similar is offered.
> They do them online as well as in person, you may be able to get one one remotely, even if it's not physically near where you live.
> Best wishes, Sarah


Actually I am in Edinburgh - Lothian but I just checked on the Desmond page and they are closed due to Covid. 
I suppose I'm not really looking for info - more reassurance that I'm doing things ok. Help with the anxiety I am getting for the first time in my life. A sense on not being alone in this. Just a wee bit of support - I've turned my whole life on its head and it's hard.... So I want to be doing it right..


----------



## Windy (Nov 28, 2021)

You're not alone @Nanny, we're all here for questions and support. I'm sure you've got family and friends who can also support you.

I'm not massively knowledgable as I've only recently been diagnosed, but I've found these forums really helpful and everyone who's responded has done so in a kind and friendly manner.

If you've got questions, ask away. I'm sure there are people in the know who can help you here. Hopefully your GP surgery can step up and help too. Make a list of questions to ask the diabetes nurse/GP when you get in.

best wishes, Sarah


----------



## gll (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm in Scotland too and I got told to register on https://mydiabetesmyway.scot.nhs.uk/ to do their courses by my nurse. She also gave me the url of this site for resources too.
Don't need a referral to do the e-learning but need some kinda signup and verification to access your records (+3 weeks and still not been sent the paperwork).


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2021)

Nanny said:


> I am in Lothian - Edinburgh actually. Looked up Desmond and it says closed due to covid!
> 
> Actually I am in Edinburgh - Lothian but I just checked on the Desmond page and they are closed due to Covid.
> I suppose I'm not really looking for info - more reassurance that I'm doing things ok. Help with the anxiety I am getting for the first time in my life. A sense on not being alone in this. Just a wee bit of support - I've turned my whole life on its head and it's hard.... So I want to be doing it right..


Desmond do an online course but your area has to be signed up to them to access.


----------

